# voodoo queen tombstone



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I decided to pay homage to my Louisiana roots.

Marie Laveau, voodoo queen of New Orleans, still has visitors who make offerings and write x's on her crypt in order to have a wish granted.
I gave her some "HooDoo VooDoo" hot sauce that has a little voodoo doll attached. I wish to win the Lotto! 
(maybe that little orb is her)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you gave her flowers and a candle, too. That's some major sucking up there


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

There are millions at stake!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great!:jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Good job...I love the concept!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like it HB. I really love the offerings, thats the perfect touch. Nice paint too!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I really like the tombstone and the offerings. Good luck with Lotto!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You did a fine job on it. I hope it pays off for you!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

She's the witch queen...ahhh...of New Orleans. And a Fluer de Lis to boot! Who Dat? Excellent work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody.

HZ, The idea started with the fleur de lis. Didn't know what I was going to do, and it just looked plain so I added the offerings. Much mo bettah, dawlin'!

I wanted to paint a cypress tree on it or something but I'm no artist so..maybe I could make a big voodoo doll or something like that to clue the local people in. Most local people will probably think it is a Day of the Dead memorial.

I'm open to suggestions.

oh...and I won't be holding my breath for the Lotto LOL!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like it - the offerings are a really nice touch!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice tombstone, dont ever mess with the voodoo queen.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE job HB!!!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

If you win you should give some to all who complimented your stone. Great job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice Job. hope you win


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great job Carolyn. I'm going to "borrow" your idea. Garden Ridge has fleur de lis ornamants I plan on attaching to a stone. Love your idea!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice job! The offerings and exes make it very cool. Definitely add some more; I'm sure she gets a lot of supplicants!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks y'all.
Post a pic please.

I wish I could have done something a little more elaborate...thus all of the offerings, moss and skull garland. Hmmmmm, maybe make a little fence around her grave with the skull garland.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really nice! Great work!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like this one, HB... Jaybo and I got to visit her grave last August, and I love how you put the little x's just like the real thing - great job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe make a little fence around her grave with the skull garland.


I think a little fence around the grave would be a nice touch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks again for the nice words.

Dixie, I didn't know you went to 'Nawlins. Sounds like you did the cemetery tour.
Well, I posted in the Showroom thinking I was done but I think now I need to work on it some more.

Cerinad, where the heck ya been?
OK Roxy, I'll work on a little fence.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice tombstone! Maybe you could put a couple of tombstones with male names near her, times of death all within the same few years, and the epitaph "Another Man Done Gone" on each one, like the song says.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh...didn't think of the song. That is a good idea.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job, looks great!


----------

